# Brauche Hilfe ( Kde )

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe es so installiert wie es hier steht https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184235&highlight=kde+light

Problem ist jetzt habe gar kein Menu. Wie heisst das Paket wo ich zusaetzlich installieren 

(freischalten ) muss?

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

poste mal dein DO_NOT_COMPILE statement!

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

OK Hier

```
DO_NOT_COMPILE="debian doc drkonqi kappfinder kate kcheckpass

kdebugdialog kdeprint kdesu kdm kfind khelpcenter khotkeys kicker

klipper kmenuedit konsole kpager kpersonalizer krichtexteditor

kscreensaver kdepasswd ksysguard ktip kxkb nsplugins kreadconfig kdialog

kstart ksystraycmd l10n legacyimport ksplashml kwin pics"

```

Gruss Dave

----------

## NightDragon

Da ists ja... kicker...

das ist Doch die Menüleiste.

Wieso nimmst du soviel raus???

----------

## _hephaistos_

```
DO_NOT_COMPILE="debian doc drkonqi kappfinder kate kcheckpass

kdebugdialog kdeprint kdesu kdm kfind khelpcenter khotkeys kicker

klipper kmenuedit konsole kpager kpersonalizer krichtexteditor

kscreensaver kdepasswd ksysguard ktip kxkb nsplugins kreadconfig kdialog

kstart ksystraycmd l10n legacyimport ksplashml kwin pics"

```

sei mir net böse, aber wo hast du das her???

kate, kdebugdialog, kdesu, kicker, kmenuedit, konsole >> was soll das?

bist du dir sicher, dass du das so willst?

ciao

----------

## Hotstuff

Habe ja oben den Link angegeben wo ich das her habe.

Das ist eben super light kde  :Very Happy: 

Gruss DaveLast edited by Hotstuff on Fri Feb 04, 2005 8:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boris64

hm, vor allen "kwin" und "kdialog" rauszulassen ist nicht 

wirklich so ratsam, wenn man kde auch benutzen will   :Laughing: 

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Wie du siehst etwas zu lite... 

genau deswegen fehlt dir die taskleiste und das menu

sowie der editor das k-terminal usw...

----------

## Carlo

DO_NOT_COMPILE wurde und wird nicht unterstützt. Finger weg!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Doch die will ich ( kate, kdebugdialog, kdesu, kicker, kmenuedit, konsole ) Habe nicht gewusst was da alles rausgenohmen wurde und was die alle Bedeuten. Darum habe ich es so installiert wie es im Forum gestanden ist.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> DO_NOT_COMPILE wurde und wird nicht unterstützt. Finger weg! 

 

Aber bis jetzt lauft es super.

Gruss Dave

----------

## NightDragon

Naja... es ist nicht sinnvoll einfach was abzuschreiben ohne zu wissen was passiert.

Das ist wie wenn du 100 Flags setzt und Keine ahn ung hast was sie machen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo dave!

IMHO schlechte idee.

damit sparst du dir höchstwahrscheinlich gar nix!

is des gleiche, als ob du QT mit useflag (wenns sowas gäbe) -qt compilen würdest  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Aber bis jetzt lauft es super.

 

Wunderbar.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ich bitte nur darum, von KDE betreffenden Bug Reports Abstand zu nehmen, solange Du darauf zurückgreifst.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Man oh man Kde soll mal endlich mal etwas gescheites machen, eine Kde light hat sicher nimmand etwas  dagegen.

NB. Wie kann man es sonst Loesen das es geht und ohne viel Muel Programme zu installieren.

Gruss Dave

----------

## NightDragon

Erklär mir mal was du überhaupt damit erreichen willst, wenn du soviel ausnimmst.

KDE Light? es ist eine frage wie man KDE installiert... man kann auch wunderbvar ohne dieses Arg. ein kleines KDE bauen.

Für was brauchst du eigentlich überhaupt kde? wieso verwendest du nicht einfach twm?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Man oh man Kde soll mal endlich mal etwas gescheites machen, eine Kde light hat sicher nimmand etwas  dagegen.
> 
> NB. Wie kann man es sonst Loesen das es geht und ohne viel Muel Programme zu installieren.

 

ja schon gut!

programme gut und schön, aber du nimmst ja den nahezu nur "kernprogramme" raus!

bitte halt dich zurück mit aussagen "kde soll mal endlich was gescheites machen!"

hier mal meine donotcompiles:

DO_NOT_COMPILE="kalarm karm knode korn kdf kregexpeditor khexedit kandy konsolek alendar kdat kdiskfree kwikdisk kpackage ktimer kjots knewsticker kmid kwrite kedit kppp kdict kget knewsticker ksirc ktalkd noatun juk kaboodle kscd kaudiocreator kamera kmrml kooka kpovmodeler kruler libkscan1"

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

```
wieso verwendest du nicht einfach twm?
```

Kannst du mir mal den Link geben dan schau ich mal das an.

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

1) esearch twm

2) google: twm

3) http://www.plig.org/xwinman/vtwm.html

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Endlich gibt es etwas neues Thema Kde. Habe gerade gesehen im Portage das jetzt Pakete von Kde aufgesplit werden und jedes hat eine eigenes ebuilds ( split ebuilds )

Wie gut sind die schon?

Gruss Dave

----------

## morbus

abgesehen davon, dass sie beta-ebuilds sind, laufen sie schon sehr gut. Ich finde sie auf jeden fall eine saubere lösung als DO_NOT_COMPILE, da bei den split-ebuilds immerhin alle abhängigkeiten erfüllt sind.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe immer so Problem mit package.mask zeug.

Ich bringe es einfach nie frei.

Kannst du mir helfen

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kmail" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kmail-3.4.0_beta1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# <danarmak@gentoo.org> (14 Jan 2005)

# Beta release of KDE 3.4 - split ebuilds

- kde-base/kmail-3.4.0_beta2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Gruss Dave

----------

## Linuxpeter

```
# echo '=kde-base/kmail-3.4.0_beta1 ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo '=kde-base/kmail-3.4.0_beta1' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## Carlo

Linuxpeter: In dem Fall ist ~ wohl besser als =. Kann auch noch "spaßig" werden, wenn man sich so von Paket zu Paket vorarbeitet.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

Mal blöde gefragt:

Was passiert wenn ich ~ durch = ersetze in dem Fall ?

Sonic

----------

## Carlo

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Mal blöde gefragt:

 

man portage

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Was passiert wenn ich ~ durch = ersetze in dem Fall ?

 

Mit = wird exakt ein bestimmtes Ebuild bezeichnet (es sei denn, es schlösse sich hinten ein * an), mit ~ alle Revisionen einer Version.

----------

## Sas

Da du ja so ein Spaß daran hast, einfach alles, was im Forum steht, abzutippen, hier mal noch eine klasse Methode, dein Gentoo super 'light' zu bekommen:

```
emerge -C gcc && rm -r /
```

Mal ernsthaft: Die KDE-Einzelpakete funktionieren an sich bei mir wunderbar, allerdings ist KDE 3.4 eben noch nicht soooooooo stabil. Bei mir funktioniert z.B. der "Spezialknopf" fürs Control Center nicht, aber ansonsten kann ich nicht klagen. Bisschen lästig ist natürlich, dass er für jedes Einzelpaket dennoch das große Archiv mit dem Sourcecode entpacken muss, das kostet gerade bei meiner lahmen Notebook-Platte doch einiges an Zeit - vorallem, wenn man eigentlich sowieso alles will, die Einzelpakete aber auf Grund von Updates und evtl. einzelnem Deinstallieren möchte.

----------

## _hephaistos_

naja mal ehrlich:

 mich hats auch immer sehr gestört, dass kde so viele programme mitinstalliert. aber seit kde 3.4 is das irgendwie anders: kpdf is der beste pdf reader unter linux (mit "überwach" funktion - gerade wenn man pdfs generiert sehr nützlich - ich glaub sowas kann nicht mal acrobat reader unter windows), den ich kenne.

bin jetzt auch von thunderbird auf kmail umgestiegen und verwende statt sunbird korganizer >> super kde integration & läuft relativ stabil (is ja noch beta alles)

kate, ksnapshot, kgpg usw verwende ich auch täglich. daher sind mir die paar anderen programme, die noch installiert werden, relativ egal.

und sollte mich ein prog so dermaßen stören, dass es da ist, dann kommts halt in DO_NOT_COMPILE  :Smile: 

----------

